# Is it possible to do conformation and Rally at same show??



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello all. Just curious if it is possible to sign up at a show for both conformation and rally? If you did/can is there something "special" you had to do to be able to make it to both things? Just wondering as I really want to get Lilly her Rally title but also get back into conformation. We have our first conformation show on Saturday since last June?! Some shows only have Rally one day. So hard to choose between the two ..leaning more towards Rally next time if I cant swing both because I just need two more legs.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

It is hard because there can be ring conflicts and you essentially need to be in two places at once. My dog has two RN legs but I have yet to enter again (also since June) because of time conflicts and because his CH is within arms' reach and has become the priority. I got his first two RN legs at my club's specialty where they offered rally and obedience the same night as puppy sweeps so I didn't have a conflict. I am sure we will try and title there again this June as I hate stressing about ring conflicts. I am new to both sports so maybe the more experienced people can chime in on how we can both make it work!  good luck Saturday! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Its tough, but it can be done.
Trace finished a Rally title in a dusty, dirt floor, horse pulling shed...I ran him over to the conformation ring gave him a table bath and took him into the ring myself and went RWD. It was my first time in the conformation ring and quite a thrill. 

You just have to make peace with the fact that conformation comes first and that you may have to eat your Rally entry if the Rally ring steward can not move you in the lineup.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

As others have said, just be prepared to miss one if there ends up being a conflict. I have done it a couple of times and it always made for a crazy day. Did it with Winter at the Cdn national a few years back (he got a CD leg and the a JAM!) and then with him at an AKC show--we literally ran from the building the breed ring was in when judging of our class was finished (he placed 3rd so did not need to stay for Winners) and over to the obedience building as the next to last dog was doing its heeling routine. Dumped out my show treats, changed collar and lead and took him into the obed ring in my show suit. He got a HIC that day and finished his AKC CD. But if we had won our class I would have stayed at the conformation ring to compete for winners.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

absolutely!!! We've done conformation, Open, and Utility in the same day many times.
Check the times. Try to figure when you will be in each ring. Then when you check in at the rally ring, explain that you might have a conflict, and ask to be moved to the beginning or end of class, whichever makes it easier on you.
I have found they are very accommodating. Well, almost always.
One of the absolute highlights of my life was the day (Mid-Michigan GRC specialty) Tito got a 4 point major and a UDX leg in the same day. They held up best of breed judging waiting for him to get out of the obedience ring.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> Its tough, but it can be done.
> Trace finished a Rally title in a dusty, dirt floor, horse pulling shed...I ran him over to the conformation ring gave him a table bath and took him into the ring myself and went RWD. It was my first time in the conformation ring and quite a thrill.
> 
> You just have to make peace with the fact that conformation comes first and that you may have to eat your Rally entry if the Rally ring steward can not move you in the lineup.


 Lol, I was a personal witness to LibertyMe and Tracer pulling this off and they did it with style! In fact, I have pictures of it, which I will try to dig out. 

Sometimes the Rally can really soothe your nerves on a show day, as people in that ring are generally so nice & supportive. It is a fun, productive way to stay busy. There is no doubt though that you will end up eating the entry fee some days. The problem is the times for things are announced late in the game rather than before entries close.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. Appreciate it! Do you think emailing anyone ahead of time (like before entering) to see if they might know when the classes will start be a good idea or if they would even know at that point?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Generally, they won't know until entries are closed and numbers are tallied up.


----------

